# T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S II Bricked Please Help



## Cope2K (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S II that was rooted but running stock. I had non-touch Clockwork Recovery and I was looking into flashing a ROM.

I heard from a friend about AOKP and I thought it was awesome. So I went to download the AOKP Rom. After several failed download attempts (stuck on 100%) I decided to look for a mirror.I found a thread with the same rom. So I downloaded it and flashed it. I wasn't careful enough and I didn't notice that it was a different version of the SGSII

I installed the AT&T version on my T-Mobile version...as you can guess. The phone is Bricked. I won't turn on. No download mode. No recovery. Nothing.
Is there anything I can do to get it to go into download mode or recovery or turn on? Any help would be great.


----------



## Cope2K (Jul 3, 2012)

Nevermind, Admin, could you delete this thread, please. Thank you.

Edit: I apologize, I didn't realize I could edit the first post. Please delete this thread.


----------

